# Sea Lamprey spraying Devil's and Trout Rivers



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.alpenanow.com/index.php/...rivers-in-alpena-rogers-city-for-sea-lamprey/



> U.S. Fish & Wildlife to spray rivers in Alpena & Rogers City for sea lamprey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the persons that commented said that it will turn the river green and kill a lot of other fish also. I hope that they are mistaken.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

DNR did same to Sturgeon river a couple of years ago, had long talk with them and the product they use was developed to kill Lamprey young only while they are in filter feeder part of their lives. 
Product does color the river some, does not effect fish livestock or people.

24 hours after the product was put in to the Sturgeon the bottom was littered with dead 4 to 6" lamprey...all trout caught the next couple of days were eating them.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I spent all last week in Alpena with them. There are 19 "crews" of biologists working hard to help save the fisheries


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

FIJI said:


> I spent all last week in Alpena with them. There are 19 "crews" of biologists working hard to help save the fisheries



I noticed a few trailers at the holiday inn today along with one that had Sea Lamprey on the side of it. 

As long as it kills what it is supposed to kill, Im cool with it.

Thanks


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Rysalka said:


> DNR did same to Sturgeon river a couple of years ago, had long talk with them and the product they use was developed to kill Lamprey young only while they are in filter feeder part of their lives.
> Product does color the river some, does not effect fish livestock or people.
> 
> 24 hours after the product was put in to the Sturgeon the bottom was littered with dead 4 to 6" lamprey...all trout caught the next couple of days were eating them.


If all goes as it should there are no ill effects on fish but those applying the chemicals are only human. If stream flow is miscalculated too much chemical can be used. If that happens there can be and has been some pretty substantial fish kills. Unless someone makes an issue of it to the press most of those unfortunate happenings tend to get swept under the carpet. Keep your eyes open. FM


----------

